# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Are people sheeple?

## rapidfox1

Are they sheep, are they sheeple?

Baaaaaaaaah! Kim Kardashian! Baaaaaaaaah! University clothes! Baaaaaaaaaaah! Cheerleaders! Baaaaaaaaah! Superbowl! Baaaaaaaaaaah!

It seems as if that most people are sheeple. They look similar, their personalities are similar. If one is not a sheep, one can be an outcast. You're probably like me.

I've stated this before on the other social anxiety site and people have disagreed with my opinion on people being sheeple. Of course I asked on how to stop this view. 

But it really does feel people are sheep, sheeple. Especially in my high school.

----------


## WintersTale

People jump on the bandwagon all the time. Drives me nuts.

People that say I am flawed, and then give me reasons to be, are a perfect example. I hate people sometimes.

----------


## whiteman

I think conformity is more commen in highschool than anywhere else, but it isn't the norm in other places, look how much people disagree with each other on a social anxiety website.

----------


## Antidote

I think extroverts are more likely to be sheeple than introverts. Since social anxiety sites are mostly filled with introverts there are less sheeple there, but still some. I think this is because people who lack social skills / have been ostracised on some level tend to be oblivious, resentful or simply uninterested in following social norms because they see it from a different perspective. As a teenager I was definitely more resistant to peer pressure than most because I wasn't as aware of it (I thought I was, but not really). 

Extroverts are more interested in conforming because they're more socially oriented. It's not always a bad thing to be a conformist unless you're blindly following oppressive conventions or practices that are unjust. Everything needs to be questioned and examined before it's accepted on a mass scale. Having said that, the media today is disgusting. I mean it truly revolts me. And talentless narcissistic socialites who pander for attention need to f*ck off and get a real job. A janitor deserves a better wage than Kim Kardashian. But people who give people like her the attention they crave are just as stupid because they're fueling the whole culture based on narcissism and no substance.

----------


## Coffee

Maybe but it really depends on the extent to which they conform. Some amount of conformity is fine, as Antidote said. It creates a sense of community and structure. It's not necessary, but it helps people to be part of a social group. It only becomes an issue when it hurts themselves/others. It's also become somewhat of a conformist attitude to try to be NON-conformist. Those who are content with just being who they are, whether that is what the majority of other people are or are not, tend to be the happiest. I think that idea was proposed by Maslow once upon a time as one of the characteristics of people who have self-actualised.

----------


## WineKitty

> I think extroverts are more likely to be sheeple than introverts. Since social anxiety sites are mostly filled with introverts there are less sheeple there, but still some. I think this is because people who lack social skills / have been ostracised on some level tend to be oblivious, resentful or simply uninterested in following social norms because they see it from a different perspective. As a teenager I was definitely more resistant to peer pressure than most because I wasn't as aware of it (I thought I was, but not really). 
> 
> Extroverts are more interested in conforming because they're more socially oriented. It's not always a bad thing to be a conformist unless you're blindly following oppressive conventions or practices that are unjust. Everything needs to be questioned and examined before it's accepted on a mass scale. Having said that, the media today is disgusting. I mean it truly revolts me. And talentless narcissistic socialites who pander for attention need to f*ck off and get a real job. A janitor deserves a better wage than Kim Kardashian. But people who give people like her the attention they crave are just as stupid because they're fueling the whole culture based on narcissism and no substance.




EXCELLENT post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shyVr6

I think everyone is to a certain extent. Bahhhh! The Internet! Bahhhh!

----------


## life

most of the people i meet are, but they are rare exceptions, its amazing how people jump on the bandwagon sometimes, i sometimes wonder if people really are sheep or they just go along to fit in, imho this can have series consequences eg bullying, gossip and can lead to scapegoating whole groups in society eg welfare recipients, Muslims, people of ethnic origin etc it just disappoints me  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

I wonder this. There's something called the "mob mentality". People struggle with individualism when they're with a group of other people, especially if they all look similar. There's the odd exception, but the sad fact is, most people will do what the group does. As Life said before, it can have serious consequences, especially if the group is "egging each other on". Look at what happened in Germany. That's an extreme example, and I'm not in any way excusing it or saying this is the only factor, but look at what happened with the soilders and the citizens egging each other on, the people being persuaded to boycott Jews, kristallnacht...

There was an experiment done a few years back in France, where they had a gameshow in which a person would ask questions, and a contestant (who was an actor) would answer. If the contestant got the answer wrong, the person would give the person an electric shock of increasing voltage, the crowd and the host egging the person on, even as the actor acted as if he was in serious pain, right up to the point where the actor acted as if he was dead. Very few people who took part refused to shock the actor, most went up to the point where the actor acted as though he was dead, something like 81% of the participants. So yes, I do think that the majortiy of people are "sheeple".

----------


## Antidote

^ That sounds like a replication of the Milgram experiment.

----------


## Otherside

> ^ That sounds like a replication of the Milgram experiment.



Yeah, I think it was something like that. I've only just found what it was called. More people disobeyed Milgram in the Milgram experiment than did on TV. People were more likely to obey the orders to electricute the person-even when he was begging for them to stop (and he was pretty convincing), when they were being egged on by the general public, and despite trying to persuade the host that they shouldn't do it, they still did. It's sickening, really. It begs the question though? How many of us would refuse to take part, even if we felt that what we were doing was sick, when we're being cheered on and encouraged by the general public and ordered to? It would take a pretty strong willed person to do that. I very much doubt anyone of the 81% truly enjoyed that show. Although I would like to think I'd be able to say "No." Probably, I would. I can be pretty stuborn when it comes to it. But I guess thats what you said before about the introversion/extroversion thing. Perphaps Introverts do find it easier to not be as "sheeple" as extroverts. If around 20% or so of people are introverted...well, the numbers are pretty similar. I'd be surprised though if everyone in that 19% who refused to take part was introverted. 

Again, this is a kinda extreme example. Chances are, you won't be told to electricute someone over and over again on what seems to be live TV with the public cheering you on. This probably wasn't what the OP was talking about. But it's interesting how far humans go if they're egged on by others.

Edit-On another note, people are actually betting on how heavy Kim Kardishans baby is going to be and the date it'll be born? What is this world coming to?!

----------


## meeps

some are. mostly, no.

----------


## Borophyll

Yeah we all are to a certain extent, its  just some are more programmed than others.

----------


## Still Waters

Yes,but joining in the group that calls everyone "sheeple" and spending an inordinate amount of time pointing out others "sheeple" ways -just makes you ANOTHER sort of sheeple!

----------


## meeps

also, sheeple is an annoying word that angsty teenagers who are obsessed with being "different" like to throw around. bleh

----------


## whiteman

> also, sheeple is an annoying word that angsty teenagers who are obsessed with being "different" like to throw around. bleh



Unnecessary condescention is unnecessary

----------

